# Sounds



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

What's working for you guys lately. Also anyone ever try the Tony Tebbe den raid. Thinking it's a bit early for it here but it sounds pretty wicked. Not sure I want to drop $13 on an MP3.


----------



## bowdrie (Jun 6, 2007)

We are now into the toughest part of the predator hunting season IMHO. Female wimpers and howls may be a good option. Who knows with this crazy weather we have been having they may be ready to get up and eat so distress sounds may be a good option as well.


----------



## BayBound (Apr 15, 2010)

I tried a couple different distress calls along with some howling last night but no dice. Did not hear any in the distance either. I thought the cold, calm full moon would have them out but it was sure quiet. Livingston county


----------

